# Extended Range Bass Discussion



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2006)

Is there any forum for Extended Range Bass Discussions ?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.extendedrangebassist.com/phpbb2_OLD/index.php

check out my ERB:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=4514

Plus, Garry Goodman posts here too!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is Yves Carbonne's forum, all about ERB's:

(Since extendedrangebassist was already said.)

http://www.low-range.org


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 5, 2006)

subcontrabassist.com


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2006)

Knucle head, you should also get a forum or something, and some videos


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2006)

Clearly all of those guys should come here.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 7, 2006)

y'know this sub forum would be good for extended range bass discussion


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Clearly all of those guys should come here.


I agree. it would be a great addition to our community. Besides, half of us probably love bass to begin with. It's a natural fit.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 7, 2006)

bass is super fun, for some reason it not has hard to adjust to the extended range on the bass, having 1,2,3 extra strings heavier just make sense.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 7, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Knucle head, you should also get a forum or something, and some videos


You sure you want one more forum to check in on? 

I have been offered a forum of my own. I guess I will take up the offer when I feel like I have more time in, and more to offer people. I have yet to execute an extended range anything (which will change quite soon), but I've been doing my homework and sharing what I've been able to dig up.

I am rewriting my web site right now and I hope that is a good first step.


----------

